# DIY Pelt Tanning



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Hello all, in light of harvesting my first deer I would like to tan the pelt with the fur on. I was wondering if anyone could offer some helpful hints or pointers? Right now the pelt has rock salt on it to keep it till I can flesh it. Figure I need to learn so I can start tanning coyote pelts when I get one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hassell, Swampbuck10PT or catcapper, and a couple others have all the knowledge you'll need.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Heres the first thing to learn. No, No, No Rock Salt--- Don't use Rock Salt--- No Rock Salt--- Don't use Rock Salt--- No, No, No Rock Salt. Some rock salt has additives with it you don't want to come in contact with your hide.

The hide doesn't have enough moisture to break down the large crystals--- if the salt does not reach all parts of the hide--- all the hair will not be set.

Use fine grain non-iodized salt (table salt) the iodine in iodized salt can stain some hides.

Your get'in ahead of yourself. Ya gotta flesh the hide first then salt it. Chunks of meat and fat keep the salt from reach'in the skin of the hide.

Once you have fleshed and salted your hide, roll it up fur side out and place it on a drain board. Keep the hide in a cool area---50-70 degrees. Salt will make a little heat on the hide so be sure the temps do not get above 80 degrees or the hair/fur will slip.

Theres your first lesson in hide tanning--- No Rock Salt.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Cat. Super soft leather comes out of deer hides. I think 220 has been around a bit of that stuff.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Oh boy. Hopefully I did not ruin it. I plan on going out tomorrow to flesh it and then I'll put the table salt on it. Will keep you all up to date in the process


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

let me get this right cat, how much rock salt do I need.................... :nut:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Quit smoking the rocks 220. Glad to see you back on.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I use nothing but rock salt on my tanning (just get the big bags they sell at Walmart for sidewalks) with no issue. I don't work too hard a fleshing either just get the big stuff everything else will dry out. Nothing to worry about there.

It will have a little smell but that's not a big deal spray a little febreze on there and your good. Then when your done reading this watch Catcapper form a twitch in his eye from what is likely an aneurism, and then forget everything I just posted


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Question for 220 and Catcapper, 
I get the idea, that no rock salt, make sure you're using non iodine salt.
My question is that I use borax a lot to help dry my fur, will that be a detriment if I want to self-tan


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Feed stores have fine salt for livestock, it's only $6-$8 for a 50lb. bag. Make sure it's white salt, not the red mineral salt...


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

It depends on how your gonna tan it Wayne.

Borax PH is off the charts and can neutralize some pickle solutions.

I use borax on all my hides cause I'm too lazy to flip'em on the stretcher. If you just want to do a couple hides--- wash the borax off with some warm water and use Krowtann or hunter orange bottle and your pelts should be fine. If you want to get more involved--- theres Rittles and EZ

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the only time I use Borax is during the skinning and hide prep, if the hide has blood that has not dried enough to be combed out, I'll rub the fur side where there's blood ( acts like floor dry ) and after several minutes of working the Borax I'll comb out the hide and then either roll up for freezing or get to scrappin'.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> 220swift, on 16 Nov 2015 - 6:47 PM, said:
> 
> let me get this right cat, how much rock salt do I need.................... :nut:


 HA !! He had to go to town today after the storm, I told him to stock up on rock salt !!


----------

